# Changing Operating Systems through SSH



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 26, 2013)

So, I was talking with Jarland (one of the co-owners of Catalyst) and something interesting came up.

Using Debootstrap, you can change the OS from anything else (I'm assuming Linux-based?) to Debian.  Although I personally have not used this or had any experience in this, might as well push this out there.  

There's also Depenguinator for switching from Linux to FreeBSD, and obviously there's similar systems for other Linux distributions (even one for Gentoo).  

Anyone else tried anything similar to this?  

Point of information, this more than likely doesn't work on OpenVZ Virtualization Containers (don't quote me on that though). I'm thinking its probably only possible on KVM and Xen (and obviously a dedicated server in itself).


----------



## sperryman (Mar 26, 2013)

Out of curiosity, why would you want to? Other than just to say you've done it of course. Typically when I make a Linux install, it stays the same distro. The test environment being the exception to the rule.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 26, 2013)

Well, originally it came to this for more dedicated servers.  We were discussing the benefits of IPMI/KVMoIP and the topic moved to "What if there's no dedicated IPMI/KVMoIP to do the OS Reinstall?".  Then he said "Yeah I went from CentOS to Debian using only SSH."


----------



## vpsnewb (Mar 26, 2013)

That's pretty neat for those who don't have access or free access to IPMI/KVMoIP (Though all dedicated servers should have this available for free, imo). Have you had a chance to do some testing to see how well this actually works?

Considering all I have is OpenVZ servers and SolusVM with a slew of OS templates to choose from, this does little for me but it's still good to note.

May have to get a KVM server now for some tinkering. Actually, I think my OneAsiaHost VPS that I ordered 4 months ago and have logged into once is KVM. Hmmmm.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 26, 2013)

Well I mean the IPMI/KVMoIP not free I kinda know the reasoning behind (I'll open up a different topic later about that), but I actually haven't tested it out yet.  I might do it later with my Atom server.  

Honestly, I'd try it on a KVM first and then go from there!


----------



## MannDude (Mar 27, 2013)

Maybe the first vpsBoard derail, but does Catalyst offer KVM servers?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 27, 2013)

Nah.  Currently we only offer OpenVZ Services.  We are thinking about looking further into other possibilities such as KVM but we haven't made any solid decisions yet.


----------



## D. Strout (Apr 18, 2013)

I only have one KVM, too expensive. This does seem like an interesting thing to try on it, though, since I expect I won't be using it much. (I had a legitimate use for it when I got it, honest!)


----------



## biplab (May 18, 2013)

I use CentOS install over VNC. Similar to the following post.



> http://www.nux.ro/archive/2011/01/CentOS_install_over_VNC.html


Usually I reinstall server OS using above method.


----------



## SeriesN (May 18, 2013)

A quick suggestion to anyone, who has dedicated server and no IPMI/KVMoIP option. Setup a big giant VPS (KVM or OVZ) on that box. After that, sit back and relax. Oh oh oh and OS reinstall will be easier than the KVMoip.


----------



## wilbo (May 18, 2013)

Is there a way to repartition the hard drive with KVMoIP?


----------



## SeriesN (May 18, 2013)

wilbo said:


> Is there a way to repartition the hard drive with KVMoIP?


KVMoIP is basically like a virtual monitor and keyboard hooked up with your server. So you can reinstall, mount OS and do other things you can do with a regular computer.


----------



## wilbo (May 18, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> KVMoIP is basically like a virtual monitor and keyboard hooked up with your server. So you can reinstall, mount OS and do other things you can do with a regular computer.


Point me in the right direction, how would I partition and reinstall an OS with KVM over IP?  Do you know of a tutorial anywhere?  People hate on OVH all the time,  but I love the way you can easily partition and reinstall another OS with their automated system.  I wiped a hard drive there 3 times one day playing around with virtualization control panels.


----------



## acd (May 18, 2013)

Debootstrap is how you build debian ovz templates. You might have to resort to some jiggery (chroot to a directory unused by LSB, mount -o bind / to /chroot/targetdir), but it will work if you got in through vzctl enter.


----------



## biplab (May 18, 2013)

wilbo said:


> Point me in the right direction, how would I partition and reinstall an OS with KVM over IP?


Mount a SystemRescueCD iso to KVMoIP. Then boot to cdrom. Once the system boots up, you can then use it to partition disks.



> http://www.sysresccd.org/Sysresccd-Partitioning-EN-Introduction-to-disk-partitioning


If you are reinstalling server to CentOS, you can use the method I posted in previous post. You'll be able to partition disk and/or setup software raid during installation.


----------



## Eased (May 18, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> A quick suggestion to anyone, who has dedicated server and no IPMI/KVMoIP option. Setup a big giant VPS (KVM or OVZ) on that box. After that, sit back and relax. Oh oh oh and OS reinstall will be easier than the KVMoip.


+1 for this. Makes management way easier.


----------



## Chronic (May 18, 2013)

I used this method to reinstall a dedicated server a couple of times a few years ago and it worked well. If somebody like myself (who has little expertise with Linux in general) can do it, most of you should find it a breeze as well. This is of course pointless if you have KVM over IP or physical access.


----------



## wilbo (May 19, 2013)

I figured out KVM over IP.  I installed Proxmox on my server, didn't like it and partitioned the hard drive and installed Centos 6 and OpenVZ Web Panel.


----------



## tallship (May 23, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> There's also Depenguinator for switching from Linux to FreeBSD, and obviously there's similar systems for other Linux distributions


I'm sure this is a nice solution for many, likely to be popular too, yet I don't really see much utility for such a tool as it relates do debian, since I actually don't recall seeing any providers that don't have debian as part of their offerings.

Kindest regards,


----------

